# New York Times: "how the recession reshaped the economy in 255 charts"



## Oceo (May 28, 2016)

A highly interactive view of the economic upheaval caused by the recession in the U.S. economy, ...including amongst other industries "Video and photography services".

Probably not news to CR readers who are professional practitioners of photography. For the remainder of us it's interesting viewing. Likely there is a description the recession has had (and is still having) on the category that includes your day job.

The production is extraordinarily well done, with real data and interactive timelines. Think Lord Kelvin, "To measure is to know."

Link " http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/06/05/upshot/how-the-recession-reshaped-the-economy-in-255-charts.html?action=click&contentCollection=The%20Upshot&region=Footer&module=WhatsNext&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&moduleDetail=undefined&pgtype=Multimedia"


----------



## RGF (May 28, 2016)

Thanks. This is interesting and it will take some time to digest. Great information.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 16, 2016)

The charts are now two years out of date.


----------

